# Halloween Tattoo



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok so im having this dilema. I want a tattoo. Im getting it on Halloween. However, I dont know what exactly I want to get.
I really want a haunted house with kids walking up to the house...all things halloween related to it.
So Im asking you guys, what should go into the picture? Pumpkins? Bats? Witch in front of the moon?
And So you guys have any good photos of Haunted Houses? Real or painted? Post them, *help me with Ideas!! *
:jol:
THanks Boils and Ghouls!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you wanting to do color or black?

Hmmm I hadn't seen any haunted house tattoos until I started searching. I found this one.
http://www.tattooartists.org/Image.asp?ImgFile=Img20756_Brandon_Bond_Haunted_House.jpg


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, i hadnt thought of a house, thats pretty cool. You said you have a young son right? Well why not have him with his name above him or on his shirt in it also, then if you have more children you can add them. Or maybe a different spook for each of you. Just a thought.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i was gonna put a street sign up with his name like cooper ave next to the house....(Cooper is his name) But he isnt due until October


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay, i see thats cool. Are you going to do his nursery in halloween motif too?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Start him out right!! 
From the age of 2 my son has slept with a GID blucky skull in his bed.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I definately agree with Hauntiholik on that one. Its better to have them comfortable with it. I held back with my youngest and he's a little more like holy crap that thing is real. I have a FCG that he wont go near. When he was 2 he would just shake if he saw it on.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought about that but I want him to have some fantasy in it too and also be scared of somethings....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats easy a nice holloween motive for fantasy and a picture of the over rated rodent for a good scare


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is a cool idea Cheetah! Depends on what you like, how big you want it, and where you'd put it. LOL Heres an idea: you could add a cemetary and put their names on the stones. Just a thought :>


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

How about one of Hervé Villechaize (Tattoo) from FANTASY ISLAND holding a pumpkin.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> How about one of Hervé Villechaize (Tattoo) from FANTASY ISLAND holding a pumpkin.


Thanks, Bram...now I have to wipe this mixed-berry yogurt off of my monitor!


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't think anyone would remember Tattoo!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That is a cool idea Cheetah! Depends on what you like, how big you want it, and where you'd put it. LOL Heres an idea: you could add a cemetary and put their names on the stones. Just a thought :>


*I dont believe in bad karma usually, but my families names on tombstones sends this bad vibe down my spine.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How about a haunted mansion with a skeleton looking out the window, a couple ghosts flying out the door (or a FCG), a bat or two flying around the belfry, a full moon partially covered by clouds, a signpost "Cooper Ave", a dirt road winding up to it flanked by bushes with eyes looking out, and TOT kids with candy bags looking at each other with apprehensive looks on their faces wondering if they should even get to the point of daring each other to walk the path?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats gonna have to be really big to have a Haunted house. FYI. If not, its gonna bleed into itself in 7 - 10 years. Keep in mind dark colours and too much detail looks great when you first get it done but it tends to fade and bleed into itself. Even if you have it touched up. I wouldnt get one too detailed if I were you.... Not to be a seal pup killer or anything but I have 2 that are VERRRRRRY old and I tell ya, they dont look like they used to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you tell I don't have any tattps, HR?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I say with something as permanent as a tattoo, perhaps you should make this decision on your own. It's not like buying an article of clothing. You're stuck with this. 

Take it from me. My Urkelbot tat looks real dumb nowadays.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> I say with something as permanent as a tattoo, perhaps you should make this decision on your own.


Bram is absolutely right on this! A tat should be a personal decision. You'll have to live with it. It took me years to find a design I wanted on my skin permanently.

As far as ideas for a tat, you've picked two design elements that do not go together well without a hint of mormidity.

Maybe you should also think about a smaller design that can be added onto later.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Urkelbot tattoo? lol I have to see that! What is that?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh sorry, I understand. What if you just went simple, like for example, took an outline of a ghost in one of your favorite colors and had a name put inside it, then a pumpkin outline with another name and color, outline of a bat for another with another color and name, etc. I wouldn't think it would cost too much for just the outlines. :>


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> Thats gonna have to be really big to have a Haunted house. FYI. If not, its gonna bleed into itself in 7 - 10 years. Keep in mind dark colours and too much detail looks great when you first get it done but it tends to fade and bleed into itself. Even if you have it touched up. I wouldnt get one too detailed if I were you.... Not to be a seal pup killer or anything but I have 2 that are VERRRRRRY old and I tell ya, they dont look like they used to.


well they do have better ink now that does hold longer

and remember one thing tats just dont rub off.....hell halloween you might hate one year dont get wife or husband names somtimes relationships dont last holidays or anything that is a fad music etc........i wouldnt do a halloween theme with there names though ...not saying halloween is bad but you "might" out grow it and say why did i do that.... maybe there names with there zodiac signs and year of birth if born in oct add some fall leafs... you see where im going with this ...tatts are supposed to mean somthing dont jump into this think it through ...do somthing taseful...plus remember its your blood sweat and tears and when they hit the bone ouch!......and when artist starts theres no breaks 8 hours 12 hours take account for size of tat


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> I didn't think anyone would remember Tattoo!


I've seen him in a new Burger King commercial. LOL :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hervé Villechaize

Date of birth 
23 April 1943
Paris, France 

Date of death 4 September 1993
North Hollywood, California, USA. (suicide)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just put a bat wingspan across the bottom of your back and call it a day


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have a skull 6" wearing a top hat sunglasses with a yellow rose in its mouth.
Within the top hat are the names of my children even though the older two are step children i still raised them and they are without a doubt mine. 
It covers all the bases the kids holloween and the rose is for my partner her favorite color being yellow. 
You could also get a custom temp tatto to see if you are really happy with it
they can be hard to find but ther are usually alot of tatto conventions this time of year


----------

